# What kind of handgun are you?



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

http://www.frontsight.com/handgun-quiz.asp

I got this in the mail. I do not remember seeing this before on the fourm.

It turns out I am a Glock 22. A 40 come on! If you are going 40cal you might as well go 10mm. :lol:


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

People, I'm the same as you apparently. Glock 22


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

That sucks!!! I don't want to be a .40!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I am starting to wonder if they have anything on that list besides a Glock 22 in 40 cal.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Plainsman said:


> I am starting to wonder if they have anything on that list besides a Glock 22 in 40 cal.


 They sure do. I went back and checked all the opposite answers and I was a Kahr pistol.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ya, I took it again and got a Walther PPK in 380. I wonder what I would have to answer to get the handgun I want and have, a 1911 in 45 cal?


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Glock 22 in 40, it sucks, I wanted 1911.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

H&K P-7 is me. I really don't like the squeze grip of the P-7. Good shooting gun, but not really me...


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

H&K P-7 9 MM Dang I feel like a woman!

I wanted a fricking 44 mag or something! :lol:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Dang I feel like a woman!
> :lol:


Finally admitting to what we all knew!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

woodpecker said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > Dang I feel like a woman!
> ...


Why do you think I carry? Gotta make up for my lacking in other areas! :lol:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Im the 40 cal Glock 22 too!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> Ya, I took it again and got a Walther PPK in 380. I wonder what I would have to answer to get the handgun I want and have, a 1911 in 45 cal?


I am a walter ppk in .80 as well!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

H K 9mm


----------



## SC_Mike (Mar 29, 2009)

Colt 1911 in .45

Works for me.


----------



## digdugcrew (Dec 1, 2008)

Glock 22, but I agree with people I'd opt for the 10mm, rather than the .40 short & weak...


----------



## Lakota (Apr 23, 2011)

.45 ACP Love Colt 1911 & the 1/2" holes with super handloads


----------

